# Alpine 7618 / CHM-S620 ebay



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

Alpine 7618 cassete deck, CHM-S620 CD changer and accessories | eBay

Check it!


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

20 hours left!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you in the market for one of these?


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> Are you in the market for one of these?


Not sure I'm following you - for another 7618? Nope, gotta clear some space and $ for other projects...


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

Back up:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

let's make this happen!


----------

